# Laptop Mounted on Air Conditioner?



## phillytechguy (May 21, 2009)

I know this might sound silly, since after searching all of the interwebz I havent found a single thread related to this. My laptop suffers from running very hot, close to 80 degrees C if I run a game like freelancer or anything 3d on a summers day. I use the computer mostly for browsing, but when Im gaming I want to make sure it stays cool. I recently got an AC which will help me survive this sweltering summer, but I'd like to know if the AC can be utilized as the ultimate laptop cold-air cooler? 

I already have the laptop fixed to a metal frame that would fit perfectly onto my AC vents. I just want to know if there would be any issues with putting my laptop in direct airflow with the AC. Theres not much moisture in the the air as it is, so would condensation be a problem? Just a crazy idea people, so try to keep an open mind.
Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## phillytechguy (May 21, 2009)

sorry i posted this in the wrong section


----------

